# Anyone fishing Galveston Monday



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

I live in Galveston and wanting to go fishing Monday in Galveston. I'm willing to pitch in on everything for boat fishing except alcohol,I don't drink but do clean up after.Call Victor asst 832-704-0687 or PM back today or tonight. If no offers I will be fishing surf again has good catch in surf on last Wednesday.
Thanks Victor:work:


----------

